# Förderband Verfolgen und Ausrichten



## timo_84 (26 August 2021)

Mahlzeit Community,

ich stehe vor einem für mich großem Problem welches ich im folgenden Erläutere.

Problem:
Ich muss für ein Projekt bei einem Metall Förderband die Lage abfragen und wenn nötig das Band Automatisch neu Ausrichten um es so gut wie möglich
in der "Mittelspur" zu halten.
Abgefragt wird das Band an zwei Punkten wovon der eine im Bereich der Antriebswalze ist der andere im Bereich der Umlenkwalze.
Das Abfragen ist kein Problem (Wird mittels abtastrollen mit Analogsignal 4-20mA durchgeführt).
Das Band hat drei Motoren die via Übersetzung die Walzen Ausrichten sollen (2 an der Umlenkwalze, 1 an der Antriebswalze) falls es aus der "Spur" läuft.

Und dort komme ich nicht weiter.

Bis jetzt habe ich kein zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis erzielt.

Habe zur zeit immer mit festen werten gearbeitet um das Band wieder in die Spur zu kommen, was aber immer gescheitert ist da sich das Band mal schneller mal
langsamer Aufgeschaukelt hat und dann nicht mehr zu "Bremsen" war/ist.

Falls jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Thematik und/oder Tipps hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Steuerung:
Wago PFC 750-8202
Programmiert wird in e!Cockpit


----------



## Heinileini (26 August 2021)

In Urzeiten hat man dieses Problem rein mechanisch gelöst, indem man AntriebsWalze und UmlenkWalze[n] "ballig" geformt hat.
Das sieht vielleicht nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig aus, aber es funktioniert - zumindest bei RiemenAntrieben.


----------



## escride1 (26 August 2021)

> Habe zur zeit immer mit festen werten gearbeitet um das Band wieder in die Spur zu kommen, was aber immer gescheitert ist da sich das Band mal schneller mal
> langsamer Aufgeschaukelt hat und dann nicht mehr zu "Bremsen" war/ist.


Mit einem Regler der auf die Differenz reagieren kann, was starre Werte ja nicht tun, oder nutze eine Formel (Funktion) um die Werte ständig neu berechnen zu lassen in Abhängigkeit der Differenz eben.

Nur leider fehlt mir absolut das Verständnis wie genau das mit den drei Motoren funktioniert. Warum konnte man keine Führung einsetzen?

Und im eCockpit kann ich leider auch ned helfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> In Urzeiten hat man dieses Problem rein mechanisch gelöst, indem man AntriebsWalze und UmlenkWalze[n] "ballig" geformt hat.
> Das sieht vielleicht nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig aus, aber es funktioniert - zumindest bei RiemenAntrieben.


Das Funktioniert allerdings nur wenn das Band länger ist wie breit.
Wenn nicht kommt eine Bandsteuerung zum Zuge, oft einfach nur
ein Zylinder auf einer Seite des Bandes, der umgesteuert wird.

Son Konstrukt mit Stellmotor hatte ich auch mal, war aber Schrott.


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2021)

Stell mal ne Skizze von der Mechanik bitte rein.
Mir ist das ist die Funktion der 3 Stellmotoren nicht klar.
Mit einem Stellmotor an der Umlenkrolle kann ich mir das noch vorstellen.
Und da bekommt man sowas mit einem PI-Regler auch noch in Griff.
Aber mit 3 Stellmotoren? Das kann doch eigentlich nur einen Eiertanz geben.


----------



## Plan_B (26 August 2021)

An der Umlenkung bestimmt beidseitig eine Verstellung - 1 xPI mit gegenphasiger Ansteuerung der Motore..
An der Antriebsseite vermutlich nur ein Stellmotor wegen des Antriebs und des dadurch geringeren Stellhub. Separater PI-Regler für diese Seite.

Wild in die Welt phantasiert.


----------



## timo_84 (27 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stell mal ne Skizze von der Mechanik bitte rein.
> Mir ist das ist die Funktion der 3 Stellmotoren nicht klar.
> Mit einem Stellmotor an der Umlenkrolle kann ich mir das noch vorstellen.
> Und da bekommt man sowas mit einem PI-Regler auch noch in Griff.
> Aber mit 3 Stellmotoren? Das kann doch eigentlich nur einen Eiertanz geben.



Danke schon mal für die Antworten,

leider ist eine Veränderung der Mechanik nicht mehr möglich da bereits aufgebaut😒.

@Blockmove ich hoffe das diese Skizzen hilfreich sind, konnte auf die schnelle nichts anderes organisieren(Montage).


----------



## schlittk (27 August 2021)

Wie verhält sich das Band wenn Antriebsmotor und eine Umlenkwalze mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit laufen und die andere Umlenkwalze minimal schneller bzw. langsamer?


----------



## JSEngineering (27 August 2021)

Moin Timo,

ich verstehe Deine Zeichnungen so:
Es gibt einen nicht gezeigten Antriebsmotor für das Band (vermutlich rechts oben).
Motor Antrieb (rechts unten) ist für die Ausrichtung auf der Antriebsseite zuständig.
Motoren Umlenkwalze oben/unten (links) sind für die Ausrichtung zuständig.

Richtig?

Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten (ohne das zu wissen!), daß wenn ich einen der beiden Motore schneller laufen lasse, das Band langsam zur anderen Seite wandert.
Ich würde also die drei Korrektur-Motore erst einmal gleich schnell laufen lassen, wie die Antriebswalze, synchron.
Wenn jetzt das Band an der Antriebsseite wegläuft, muß ich gucken, zu welcher Seite und dann den Korrekturantrieb schneller oder langsamer machen.
Entsprechend auf der Umlenkseite: Wenn das Band wegläuft, entweder einen Motor nachregeln oder beide gleichzeitig gegenläufig regeln (also mit halber Auslenkung). Versuchsweise würde ich vermutlich erst einmal mit einem geregelten Motor starten und den anderen immer synchron zum Antrieb laufen lassen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2021)

@timo_84 

Also 14m ist eigentlich nicht die Welt.
Wir hatten früher längere Metallbänder ohne irgendwelche automatischen Einrichtungen und wechselnder Beladung
Nichtmal mit ballig geformten Umlenkwalzen.

Wichtig ist hier erstmal eine vernünftige Grundjustage ohne Beladung.
Sowas erfordert Geduld. Kann schon mal 2 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen.
Dann Ich würde hier eigentlich erstmal nur mit den Antrieben an der Umlenkrolle mit einem PI-Regler arbeiten.


----------



## timo_84 (27 August 2021)

@JSEngineering 
Die eingezeichneten Motoren drehen nicht die Walzen, sie können nur den Winkel der Walzen verändern, durch Lineare Bewegungen in "+/-" Richtung.

@Blockmove 
Das mit der Geduld habe ich schon bemerkt😁. Werde mich aber wieder damit beschäftigen und dann versuchen mit PI-Regler anstatt fest werten zu arbeiten.

Danke nochmals für die Tipps.


----------



## Frohnius (27 August 2021)

ich würde nur einen stellmotor benutzen .. den an der antriebswalze ...
die umlenkwalze sauber einstellen (fest)
und mit einem abfragepunkt und einem stellmotor sollte das sauber zu regeln sein.
ich würde einen pid-regler verwenden - da der zumindest theoretisch ausregelt ... 
durch änderung der bandlast wird er dann sicher nachregeln ...


----------



## Heinileini (27 August 2021)

timo_84 schrieb:


> Die eingezeichneten Motoren drehen nicht die Walzen, sie können nur den Winkel der Walzen verändern, durch Lineare Bewegungen in "+/-" Richtung.


So hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Aber warum an der Umlenkwalze zwei Motoren, um nur einen Winkel zu steuern?
Das bedeutet doch, dass Du damit zusätzlich den Abstand der UmlenkWalze von der AntriebsWalze, also die Spannung des Bandes veränderst.
Da stellt sich automatisch die Frage, welches Kriterium (Sensor!?) wertest Du aus, um die Spannung zu regeln?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 August 2021)

Ich habe so eine Bandregelung schon einmal in einer Großbäckerei gesehen. Dort wurde die Antriebs- oder Umlenkrolle ( bin mir nicht mehr sicher ) an einer Seite am Lager mit einem Pneumatikzylinder mit sehr wenig Hub nachgestellt. Dies wird allerdings bei dieser Bandlänge aufgrund der Kräfte nicht möglich sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber warum an der Umlenkwalze zwei Motoren


Das habe ich auch nicht verstanden, eine Seite kann doch fest sein und die andere Seite wird dann manipuliert.


----------



## timo_84 (27 August 2021)

@Heinileini 
Wie Richtig Vermutet sind an der Umlenkwalze 2 Motoren um im Falle von "Schlupf" das Band nach zu Spannen.
Kontrolliert wird dies durch ein angebrachtes "Zahnblech" bei dem die Zähne mit einem Ini erkannt werden.
Sollte sich nun die Umlenkwalze nicht mit drehen ändert sich das Schaltsignal des Ini nicht mehr und nach einer einstellbaren Zeit wird die Umlenkwalze von den 2 Motoren parallel nach hinten gefahren bis das Ini Signal sich verändert.
Die Band Spannung wird nicht direkt erfasst.


----------



## timo_84 (27 August 2021)

Eingestellt wird das Band bei "Norm" Temperatur aber aufgrund der Anlage kann die Temperatur bis 70℃ ansteigen wobei sich das Band längt.


----------



## Heinileini (27 August 2021)

timo_84 schrieb:


> Wie Richtig Vermutet sind an der Umlenkwalze 2 Motoren um im Falle von "Schlupf" das Band nach zu Spannen.


Also hast Du es mit drei Regelungen zu tun:
- Winkel an der AntriebsSeite
- Winkel an der UmlenkSeite
- BandSpannung
die sich gegenseitig beeinflussen (auch der Antriebs-seitige Winkel dürfte sich ein wenig auf die BandSpannung auswirken).
Die Regelung bzw. Einstellung der Spannung wirkt sich auf beide Motoren auf der UmlenkSeite aus, indem sie ("gleichphasig") einen "BasisWert" vorgibt, auf den bezogen die WinkelReglung ("gegenphasig") wirksam wird.



timo_84 schrieb:


> Kontrolliert wird dies durch ein angebrachtes "Zahnblech" bei dem die Zähne mit einem Ini erkannt werden.


Die Abtastung des Zahnbleches könnte man "feinfühliger" machen, wenn sich ein zweiter Ini so anbringen lässt, dass beide Inis zusammen ein A-B-Signal bilden (die beiden Signale "um 90° versetzt").


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2021)

@timo_84 
Dein Band ist ein typisches Beispiel für:
SPSler muss mechanische Scheiße in Gold verwandeln  😜

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn sich das Band abkühlt mit der Bandspannung?
Bei einer Bandlänge von 2x14m + Rollenumfang kommt da doch einiges raus.
Hat das auch jemand bedacht?


----------



## Heinileini (27 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> SPSler muss mechanische Scheiße in Gold verwandeln  😜


Wer das nicht verkraftet, darf nicht SPSler werden/bleiben! Ist nun mal so: Wir müssen sparen, koste es, was es wolle!
Die Kosten für die Mechanik springen ins Auge. Die Kosten für die SPS-WorkArounds sieht man nicht.  


Blockmove schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn sich das Band abkühlt mit der Bandspannung?
> Hat das auch jemand bedacht?


Anscheinend nicht. WorkAround: Die BandSpannung per SPS ständig laaangsam verringern, bis es wieder "am Schlupfen fängt".
Weshalb ich auch das Thema "feinfühliger" angeschnitten hatte.  

Ein vergleichbares Problem gibt es auch mit der Regelung der Winkel, da das DavonLaufen des Bandes in QuerRichtung auch nur in 1 Richtung festgestellt wird. Sorry, das war Unsinn, die Signale sind analog (s. #1).


----------



## timo_84 (27 August 2021)

Das wird wohl über die Temperatur geregelt.🤷‍♂️
In etwa so:
Wenn Schlupf wird die Temperatur gespeichert (Temperatur wird an diversen Punkten gemessen)
und die Position der Walzen gespeichert.
und die Umlenkwalze beginnt den Spannvorgang.
Sollte nun die Temperatur wieder fallen wird die Umlenkwalze wieder auf die vorherige Position gefahren.
So  oder so ähnlich wird es wohl werden.


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2021)

@timo_84 

Ich glaub ich hät unseren mech. Konstrukteuren das Ding um die Ohren gehauen.
Schlupf, Bandspannung, Verlaufen hängt alles zusammen und ist nicht einfach linear.
Das gibt nur ne große Bastelei und zig Stunden Arbeit ... Erfolg meines Erachtens ungewiss.


----------



## JesperMP (27 August 2021)

Warum muss das Metalband gespannt werden ?
Bei ein Gummiband ist es notwendig dass es genügend Friktion bei der Antriebsrolle gibts so dass das Band nicht rutscht auf die Rolle.
Aber ein Metalband, hat normalerweise (*) en Zahnenradantrieb. Das Band kann dann ein gewisse Schlupf haben, das Schlupf macht nur dass das Band auf die Unterseite etwas hängt. Auf die ober-Seite liegt das Band straf wegen die Friktion über die Transportstrecke.
Die seitliche Steuerung von das Band ist durch mechanische Führungen.
Diese Konstruktion ist unempfindlich für Temperaturschwankungen.

*Meine Erfahrung bassiert sich auf Metal-Lamellenbänder.


----------



## escride1 (27 August 2021)

Mit Bildern wird es angenehmer. Sowas hab ich auch schon mal in leicht anderer Form programmiert:

Annahme:
Abfragesensoren: Liegen immer an, geben einen Wert, z.B. 10mA zurück. Das ist die Basis, also die Sollposition.

Ausführung:
Abfragesensor an Antriebswalze: Liefert immer 10mA, wenn Veränderung dann Stellmotor in die entsprechende Richtung.
Bandspannung: Die beiden Stellmotoren gleichermaßen an der Umlenkwalze nutzen, wo ist der Sensor oder wie wird das geregelt?

Die Regelung der seitlichen Verschiebung wird über einen Regler als Positionierung gemacht wobei die Istposition der Basiswert + Differenz ist, wodurch er immer nachführt.

Falls Du auf die zweite Abtastung bestehst, dann muss der Sensor an der Umlenkwalze eben mit einem eigenen Regler verknüpft werden und entsprechend auf die Basis der Bahnspannung entgegengesetzt wirken. Also immer zurückziehen Richtung Antriebswalze, damit anschließend beide durch die Bahnspannungsregelung wieder gleichzeitig gestrafft werden, falls es die gibt.

Durch diese Regelung ist es möglich das Band ununterbrochen links/rechts wandern zu lassen, falls eine Anforderung dies hat, aber auch um es auf Position zu halten.

Hoffe das ist verständlich.


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warum muss das Metalband gespannt werden ?
> Bei ein Gummiband ist es notwendig dass es genügend Friktion bei der Antriebsrolle gibts so dass das Band nicht rutscht auf die Rolle.
> Aber ein Metalband, hat normalerweise (*) en Zahnenradantrieb. Das Band kann dann ein gewisse Schlupf haben, das Schlupf macht nur dass das Band auf die Unterseite etwas hängt. Auf die ober-Seite liegt das Band straf wegen die Friktion über die Transportstrecke.
> Die seitliche Steuerung von das Band ist durch mechanische Führungen.
> ...


Jesper es gibt solche Metallbänder und die müssen genauso oder sogar öfters als Gummibänder gespannt werden.
Zum einen längt sich der Stahl mir der Zeit und zum anderen spielt bei der Länge die Temperatur eine Rolle.
Für Spannen kenne ich eigentlich Spanneinheit mit Federpaketen.
Das Verlaufen verhindert man - wie von Heini schon genannt - durch ballige Antriebs- und Umlenkrollen.
Wenn aufgrund von unterschiedlicher Last / Beladung die Bänder trotzdem verlaufen, dann kenne ich eigenlich Lösungen mit einem oder zwei Pneumatikzylindern.


----------



## timo_84 (22 September 2021)

Mahlzeit, kurze Rückmeldung:

1. nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfreichen Tipps
2. System läuft jetzt

Wurden aber nach mehrfachen drängen auch noch Mechanische Änderungen vorgenommen (Bandspannung wird jetzt über eine nachträglich eingebaute Spannvorrichtung reguliert).


----------

